# Polar BBQ



## triplebq (Feb 10, 2010)

Just for you Snow Birds !


----------



## oneshot (Feb 15, 2010)

I'd love to send that to PETA!!!!!!   ROTFLMAO


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 15, 2010)

Now that right there be funny!


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.....think I just found my new FB avatar.


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 16, 2010)

Too funny


----------



## aeroforce100 (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's their address!   http://www.peta.org/about/c-contact.asp


----------

